# mod 22 on NCCI edit



## JaneneARC (Nov 10, 2009)

Does a modifier 22 override an NCCI edit?  It was billed on all procedures performed.  All have global periods and therefore can be billed with 22.  But i am wondering if the modifier can override an NCCI edit - especially since my edits are "no modifier allowed."  

Additionally, do Multiple Procedure Reductions apply to procedures billed with modifier 22?

thank you, 
Janene, CPC


----------



## mitchellde (Nov 10, 2009)

a 22 will not overide a CCI edit and yes a reduction rule will still apply.


----------



## JaneneARC (Nov 10, 2009)

*one more question on 22*

thank you, Debra.

one more question:  can 22 be billed on more than one procedure, or just the primary one?  I am finding conflicting information on that...


----------



## mitchellde (Nov 10, 2009)

the 22 is procedure specific so for each procedure that was more difficult than it should have been.


----------

